# Food allergy adventure: DARN GOOD CHICKEN FAJITAS!!



## GrillingFool (Oct 9, 2007)

So we are embarking upon a food experiment, deleting all packaged
and processed foods, including just about every common seasoning
condiment, sauce and package. 
Oils, lemon juice, lime juice and all natural stocks are OK, as are
herbs and spices... not premixed seasoning "rubs" and such though.
No flours, no added sugars (including honey, molasses, etc.) EGADS!

The first experiment was chicken fajitas, brown rice with seasonings,
and Larry's Own Microwave Steamed Broccoli.

OK, here is the Fajita recipe.... I tell you, the chicken was almost TOO
tender!!! 
*All Natural Chicken Fajitas*

2 boneless skinless chicken breasts, about 1 pound
Remove fat before processing.

Fajita Marinade

1 TBSP Chili powder
1 1/2 TBSP Cumin
1-3 tsp garlic powder, to taste
1-2 tsp onion powder, to taste
1/4 to 1 tsp red pepper flakes, to taste
(1/4 is very mild)
1 tsp Black Pepper
1 tsp Sea Salt
1/2 tsp Paprika
1/2 tsp Oregano
1/2 tsp sugar (I used Splenda)

Juice of 1 1/2 limes
1/4 cup or so of Vegetable Stock 
(I use an organic, non allergenic brand)
1/2 cup fresh cilantro leaves
2 tbsp Olive Oil

Add Marinade dry ingredients into stock and lime juice,
mix well. Then add oil. Let sit, so ingredients can get to 
know each other!!

Place breasts, one at a time, between sheets of plastic wrap
and pound to about 1/2 to 3/4 inch thick. A heavy pan works fine,
but not cast iron... it might crack.

Coat breasts well with marinade. For faster penetration, poke some
holes in the chicken with a fork or skewer....NO the juices will not leak
out making it dry. Marinade for 2 hours, no longer than 6.

Grill on hot grill, about 4 minutes a side or until done. Remove from heat,
let sit for 5 minutes. Slice thinly.

PEPPERS AND ONIONS
2 jalapeno peppers, seeds and ribs removed. This removes the heat.
red pepper
yellow pepper
white onion
Slice all into long strips. Saute in olive oil until onion is translucent.
NO TORTILLAS!!
Instead of tortillas, I used the leafy part of napa cabbage leaves. Very crispy, with
a mild taste... makes a superb wrap.
GUACAMOLE
Quick, easy and tasty! Ingredients are to taste, use lightly and add sparingly.
1 avocado
lime juice (use the 1/2 left over from marinade)
chopped onion, tomato, 1/4 of a seeded jalapeno
Lisy's Complete seasoning (in Latin section)
(seasoning salt is fine)
Red pepper flakes
Mix well, let sit in fridge 1/2 hour. Cover with plastic wrap, with wrap pressed firmly onto surface of guac to avoid browning.

The avocado goes very well as a subsititute for cheese and/or sour cream in
the fajita wrap. You get the creamy sensation of cheese or dairy, and it mellows the citrus and spice of the chicken!

My wife rated this in the top 5 meals... and it is pretty healthy too!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2007)

GrillingFool said:


> So we are embarking upon a food experiment, deleting all packaged and processed foods, including just about every common seasoning condiment, sauce and package...


 
This looks like a tasty recipe. 

What about the Splenda?


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 9, 2007)

Andy, I needed a bit of sweet to offset the lime juice.
Since we are avoiding all sugars we can, I used Splenda,
which is OK for the diet.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 9, 2007)

If you can use herbs why are "premixed seasoning "rubs" " off limits?


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 9, 2007)

Premixed spice packages often have forms of sugar and/or 
yeast in them. 
My choice of wording probably wasn't the best... I meant more
along the lines of taco seasoning mixes as opposed to Bob's Big
Beef Brisket Rub.
Pretty much on these, it's a matter of interpreting the ingredient list.
What fun! At least i LIKE reading ingredient lists anyway, LOL!

We are investigating a yeast overgrowth as a cause for my wife's
Fibromyalgia. The diet removes sugar, yeast, molds and many carbs,
hopefully to starve the yeasts in the body. 
If it is all hooey... we are still eating healthy!


----------

